# Atlanta Memorial Modern Arnis Training Camp



## Dan Anderson (May 28, 2002)

Attention All:
There will be a Memorial Training In Honor Of The Late Grandmaster Remy Presas.  The camp data is as follows:
Date: August 23 - 25, 2002
Cost: $200 before 7/23/2002
          $250 after 7/23/2002
Arnis forum will be conducted at the camp.
Arnis sticks and t-shirts are available.
Camp is being hosted by Bob Quinn.
Guest Instructor Dan Anderson will oversee the camp.
Contact: 770-493-8970 or 770-465-9303
email sifuq@aol.com - this is Bob Quinn's email address.  He has any data you need.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## dng1032 (May 28, 2002)

Unless Bob has changed his email...I have it as 

sifurq@aol.com

Thanks for the post I may see you there!

Typo?


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 28, 2002)

*David - Thank you!!!* 
That's what I get for being in a hurry.  Your email address for Bob Quinn *IS* correct.  Sorry, folks.
Dan


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 29, 2002)

Dan,

A quick Question?

Could you give us a quick idea of the agenda.
I know with your history and knowledge you
could cover many things.

I am just curious. 


Thanks

Rich


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 30, 2002)

Rich,
I've gone over it with Bob a little bit but the camp is to have several instructors with me being the overall coordinator.  I haven't got a list of instructors yet but my instruction at this camp will cover several "extrapolations" of the skills taught me by Prof. Presas.  That's all I will say right now about it.  It's going to be enlightening and fun as well.
Dan


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> 
> *Rich,
> I've gone over it with Bob a little bit but the camp is to have several instructors with me being the overall coordinator.  I haven't got a list of instructors yet but my instruction at this camp will cover several "extrapolations" of the skills taught me by Prof. Presas.  That's all I will say right now about it.  It's going to be enlightening and fun as well.
> ...



Dan,

Thanks!  
I know it should be fun.
If I can get away 

Rich


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 9, 2002)

Hi All,
I found out that I am going to be the chief instructor for the upcoming Atlanta Camp.  The thrust of the curriculum will be "Thiniking Outside The Box."  As many of you heard Prof. Presas say at one time or another, _"There are so many things you can do.  This is what makes the art so beautiful."_ this camp will stress that - from a different angle.  I am going to ensure that this is not "just another camp going over the same old stuff."   I invite you all to attend!

Yours,
Dan Anderson
:asian:


----------



## BRAM (Aug 13, 2002)

OK I'm thinking out of the box!
And I'm jealous!
You guys are very very lucky..Dan is one of the few that actually used Modern Arnis concepts in National Open Sparring situations..And for those of you to young to know it.,he won most of the time and was consistently in the Top Ten rated fighters for many many years...( he had hair back then..THAT was the secret to his winning.. like Samson!)...( hmm maybe it was that Superman logo on his shirt...??????)

Prof Dan is one of the best..
He can watch and dissect whats going on and then feed it back to those learning in a way that we can understand it..and USE it..

Hey to Bob Quinn..its been a few years since I saw him..

Have a great time..

Bram


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> 
> *Hi All,
> I found out that I am going to be the chief instructor for the upcoming Atlanta Camp. *



Who are some of the other instructors?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 13, 2002)

Talked to Bob the other day and he said he would take a class and a student of his, Dee Childress, would take one.  Otherwise, I am it.  I'm gonna be busy. That's for sure.
Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 17, 2002)

*One week to go!!!* 

Dan Anderson


----------

